

How $2 in debt almost turned into $90k - brianbreslin
http://money.cnn.com/2013/11/13/pf/sheila-bair-store-cards.moneymag/index.html

======
OafTobark
This is kind of stupid. The mistake the author has could have applied to a
regular credit card as well. Mistakes happens and when she found out, she
should have promptly tried to fix it. Instead she left it running for 4 months
and now blames store cards as if it's unique to them.

Disclaimer: I own 0 store cards. Never had any

